# Got a new bow today!



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Picked up a Bowtech Allegiance today Set up with a trophy taker rest 5 pin sight (not sure on brand) stabilzer and Bohning quiver all for 200 and bow is one of the smoothest bow's I've shot. Money well spent in my mind. Need's new string though. How many bones will that set me back?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not a big bowtech fan, but if your happy thats all that matters! if you have the shop do it, which is the best idea I would say around 100 bucks for installation, and the actual strings


----------



## blacklab007 (Jun 8, 2012)

i have 2006 allegiance and i love it ! just had new strings and cables installed and cost bout 80 dollars.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

great price dude


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

If you get some good strings installed and a full tune it should run you about $120.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guy's. I found a local custom string builder who from now till the end of July will make and install for 70$ prolly the route I'll go. 
@ Benji I've only shot the high dollar bear's a few PSE's and a couple of parker's but this bow is different... I just LOVE it.



Happy Shooting!


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

Good Luck shooting


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

The ally was and is still my favorite bowtech i've owned to date! It was a great shooting bow and at 200 set up is a awesome price!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like you finally got a good bow. Sweet man


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

Never shot one, but always herd alot about them being great bows....congrats


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal. a custom string for you, a good one will probably run around $100. the guy that does our strings is either $90 or $100 and for a Monster he's $120 since the Monster's got those extra yokes that are separate from the cables.


----------

